# Full Metal Alchemist) To Be A God: Main RP thread



## EPIC (Jan 30, 2009)

Story- Ten years have past sinced the Elric brothers began their search for the Philosopher's Stone, and now their search is over. 

They have finally found an actual Philosopher's Stone have used to restore their bodies and revive their dead mother. Roy Mustang has become the new king and leader of the military, while all his underlings became promoted and have lived happy lives. While all that, another humunculus was born, this time it was a real human with every humane property. This very success has bring about a revolution in Alchemy and thusly it's popularity has increased. Living a normal, the humunculus, or formerly called Human and was given the name Jehovah Okami, has a life of peace with Winry Rockbell. He has moved there to escape all the publicity and from the thought of living an easy life. 

But, throught out all this peace and happiness, a new terror forms in the shadows. Now that one question of "Forbidden Alchemy" has been answered, what else is there? What else can we control? What else can we form in our fingertips? One group of terrorists are willing to answer these questions by a group of alchemists known as "The Seven Gates." These terrorists use alchemy to do the unspeakable. Fusing humans with animals, creating animal life, torturing people and tranfusing them into something else...Their goals are unclear, their methods are that of demons, but there is one thing that is certain: They want to first alchemy-created human...They want Jenovah.

First Arc: First Chapter- God's Creation
Current Situation- There is a rumored mansion that The Seven Gates are using to continue Shou Tucker's work in the Chimera project. The military are now recruiting members to infiltrate the mansion and do some recon. Meanwhile, Jenovah and Alphonse are now doing his "town chores" by helping out people across town, while Winry is currently working on Ed to fix his arm, again.

Rules:
Law of Equivalent: Okay, this should be pretty easy to explain since this deals with powerplay. You can't transmute one thing into something huge or more powerful without having something of equal value added to the equation. If you got a small toy box that you want to turn into a tv, you better have everything needed to perform such a transaction. 

Also, don't try to use alchemy without a transmutation circle. Ed was able to do it and so did Izumi, but they passed through the gate of truth and have suffered from it. So, unless you are coughing blood because you tried to revive someone, you better draw a circle on something.
------------------------------------------------------------------

Book 1- Log 1:
It is the first day of our official experimentation, and I'm very excited. Of course, let me talk of all that inspired this. First, the Elric Brothers. They are a powerful pair of boys, so strong, so independant and strong willed. But, this is all due to their experiences. They have been sent to hell and back since they tried to revive their dead mother and paid for it, physically and mentally. Now, they have found their target, the Philosopher's stone, and have used its power for their own wishes. Thusly, the military needed a person like Mr. Edward and have asked me to clone him. It was an easy process. With my pupils and I, we have taken a hair from Mr. Edward and have created a successful clone of him. But, instead of a boy, the clone turned out to be a girl. O how we laughed at such a wonder and congratulated ourselves for such a success. We looked at her, studied her, she turned out like the real Edward, with no right arm or left leg, blonde hair, everything the same, even her personality was the same. Of course we couldn't keep her for long, but the Elric Brothers took her in as their own and named her Ebiko. A nice young lady named Winry was nice enough to give Ebiko the same type of automail she gave Edward. And now she's gone, our first creation, but of course this didn't feed our hunger. We wanted an actual human being, original, with their personality and mind and body. Thus we began the first step to our experiment, which we named "God's Creation" as a tribute to his holiness.

- Professor John Wenceworth
-------------------------------------------------
Winry continued to work on Ed's automail as he twitched back and forth from the pain, which was lessening as he got used to it.
"Okay, finished!" she announced.
"Thanks, Winry," Ed said.
"No problem. Oh, its time for Jehovah to get back home," Winry said as she looked at her watch. She walked outside her door and looked at the group of people not too far from her. Inside the group of people was Jehovah and Alphonse, who were working with each other to help fix various things for the townfolk. "Jehovah!" Winry called.
"Winry!" The two boys called. They struggled trying to get past the group of people and ran back towards the house, grabbing Winry in the process. 
"Man...That was...Hard..." Alphonse noted tiringly.
"Yea...You'll get used to it," Jehova replied.
"Al, its time to go," Ed announced.
"Already?" Al questioned, but Ed just walked out the door, something was on his mind,"Uh...Brother? Well, I'll be seeing ya!" Alphonse said as he followed his brother. Jehovah and Winry waved goodbye.
--------------------------------
Meanwhile....

The Seven Gates were befinning to form with their top class at their base and one of their most recent agents scouting for Jehovah.
"Twilight, what's your report?" The God Gate said as he phoned Bradley, the Gate of Twilight.


----------



## Uchiha Ayumi (Jan 30, 2009)

Ebiko walked home though the town, she was wearing just her sleeveless shirt and pants. Her automail gleamed in the sunlight. Ebiko approached more people and as she was walking past she heard a crash. Ebiko looked over and saw a women standing over a broken vase on the ground. Ebiko walked over and quickly drew a transmutation circle on the ground. She gathered up all the pieces of the vase, once all of the pieces were in the circle, Ebiko placed her right hand on the edge of the circle and in a flash of light the vase was fixed.

"Oh thank you so much!" The woman replied.

Ebiko stretched and looked proud of herself, "Just doing what I do!" She said with a smile.

Ebiko continued walking home. The sky getting ever darker. She made it to Winry Rockbell's place were she was able to stay. Ebiko walked inside and sat down, obviously tired from the day. She rested her head back and closed her eyes.


----------



## EPIC (Jan 31, 2009)

"Welcome!" Greeted Jehovah,"Oh! Hey, Ebiko, done with the chores already? Oh yeah, Ed and Al came over, you just missed them." Jehovah completed the dishes that he was currently washing and looked over a wall where Winry was, she was studying some sort of Log book,"Hey, Winry," Jehovah called,"Ebiko's back."
"Oh, okay," Winry replied, snapping from the trance she had in the book, but still continued reading.
"I really don't get what so good about those books," he sighed to himself and continued to do the housework that were in need to be done.


----------



## Uchiha Ayumi (Jan 31, 2009)

"Hey Jehovah." Ebiko sat up and smiled. "I am all done." She looked a little sad upon hearing the news that Ed and Al just left. "Man I missed them." She clapped her hands together and folded her arms. "Oh" She jumped up and walked over towards Jehovah, "How are you!", Ebiko asked while holding her hands behind her head. "Do you need any help." She asked nicely.


----------



## EPIC (Feb 1, 2009)

"Uh... Sure, go put away the dishes that I just washed, while I go and clean the bathroom," he ordered as he walked towards the bathroom. He clapped his hands together to use alchemy...
"No Alchemy!" Winry called. Jehovah let his arms down in disappointment and grabbed the scrubber and soap. After awhile, he was done cleaning everything, he walked over to Ebiko and slouched over the counter, while Winry was relaxing on the couch knitting," Hey, Ebiko," he whispered,"Don't you think Winry's looking more like an old woman every day?"


----------



## Chaos Theory (Feb 1, 2009)

In a two story building across for the local jail a shadowed figure sat in a arm chair. His arms were propped up on the arm rest of the chair allowing his fingers to touch in front of his face. In front of the man stood a figure in a white long coat who was hunched over a telescope looking into the prison below. Suddenly the silence is broken by the ringing of a phone. The shadowed figure adjust his weight as he allows his arms to fall from the rest. His right hand falls to his chest. His fingers clamp around a button. The man unfastens is, with out the first word he slides his  hand into his coat. Moments later he pulls out a small rectangular object. He looks at it intently for a split second before he flips the phone open. He holds it up to his ear. 

 “Sir.”

…….
……
“Yes Sir……….Of coarse, I’ll be happy  to give my report.”
……….
……..
….

The Shadowed figure snapped the fingers on his free hand as he talked with his superior. A man clothed in a brown long coat stepped out of the shadows and handed the shadowed figure several photographs. The man fanned them out and looked at them whist he talked on the phone the pictures where his targets of interest.  In the first picture was Wenry Rockbell, the young woman that was housing the Homunculus. And second and third pictures were of the brothers Elric Alphonse and Edward. The forth picture held his target Jehovah Okami. In the last picture was the blonde headed young girl called Ebiko Elric.

 “Yes Sir, everything has been going according to plan.
……
No Sir, the State Military has shown little interest in this backwater, they seem to think the Seven Gates aren’t interested in Jehovah.
…….
No sir the Elric Brothers seem to leave on tangents, and they don’t seem interested in the Military or the Seven Gates.
…….
Yes Sir, We will be making our move soon.
……..
No Sir, the young girl Alchemist known as Ebiko should pose no real threat.
…….   
Yes Sir, I will employee any means necessary to accomplish my goals, as always.
……
Thank You Sir.”

The man flipped his phone close and quickly places it back in his inner pocket. As he refastened his coat he stood. The man in the white long coat stood and looked toward the man that still stood in the shadows as the man in the brown long coat took the photos back as he had them handed back to him. Stepping out of the shadows the mad clad in grey and black spoke to his men.  “Mr. Wulf, Mr. Bear,  it is time to commence operation Curtin Fall. Mr. Bear go make your preparations, Mr. Wulf your coming with me, remember, the first part of this operation relies on stealth. Let us go.” The man in the brown long coat smiled as he walked out the door . The man in the white long coat followed the man clad in grey as they made their way out onto the fire escape. Operation Curtain Fall what ever that might be is now in effect.


----------



## Uchiha Ayumi (Feb 1, 2009)

Ebiko walked over to the pile of dishes and started putting them away one by one. As she finished up, Jehovah walked next to her.

"I think she is more womanly now...." Ebiko calmly replied. "She sure is more beautiful then the first day I came. But it seems as if she ages faster than us...." Ebiko laughed.

She put her arm around Jehovah's shoulder and neck, Ebiko smiled at him, "As long as you don't get old on me." Ebiko, yawned and let go. She stretched her arms and ran her hand through her hair.


----------



## EPIC (Feb 1, 2009)

"Good, continue on to the next step..." The Gate of God commanded.
"Thank you, sir," Bradley replied.
The Gate of God hung up the phone and sighed.
"You tired?" One of his subordinates asked casually.
"Yes, the thought of how long this will continue is tiring"
"It will be over soon..." The subordinate looked at a screen showing Jehovah when he was first created.
----------------------
Meanwhile, at the Rockbell house...

"Old! Hah! This handsome face will never change!" Jehovah excitedly replied. Winry smiled at the conversation of the young children, ~They're just like brother and sister...~ A flashback of the Elric brothers run through her head,~ To think that all that will be over ~ Jehovah noticed Ebiko's yawn,"Oh, you tired?"


----------



## Uchiha Ayumi (Feb 1, 2009)

Ebiko sighed, "Yeah a little." she pulled an Alchemy book out of her pocket and jumped onto the couch. Ebiko snuggled up in the corner and read a couple pages. After she read a few pages she stood up again and stretched once more. "Ok, I don't feel like reading any more...." Ebiko walked over and placed the book on a table. She thought back to when Jehovah uses Alchemy and Nii-san. "How do you do that thing where you just clap your hands together...?" Ebiko clapped her hands together in demonstration, then held her hands out and made the sound effects of transmutation with her mouth. "I don't get it and I have never read it anywhere...."


----------



## EPIC (Feb 2, 2009)

Jehovah raised his fist in the air almost equal with his face and showed Ebiko the transmutation circle in his gloves,"I'm the thunder alchemist, remember? I manipulate electrical charges from protons and electrons and the like. So, when I use alchemy I can manipulate the figure by adding a few particles. But, Ed, he can do it by adding his own body to the equation, like he's using his own body as a transmutation circle. But, he said you had to have true knowledge to do. In fact, he said that since I'm a humunculus that I can do it too, if I remembered how...Oh well, I'm fine with making things go ZAP!" he said.


----------



## Uchiha Ayumi (Feb 3, 2009)

"Hm" Ebiko thought about it. "Do you think I could transmute like Nii-san too....?" She thought harder about it and about how Jehovah transmuted. "I don't know how I could transmute like you either..." She crossed her arms and pouted.

Ebiko yawned again and walked over to Winry and gave her a hug goodnight, "Night." She then walked over to Jehovah and gave him a hug too, "Night. Im tired..." Ebiko walked up the stairs and into the guest room where there was a bed on either side of the room. Ebiko got ready for bed and climbed into the right bed and layed down. After only a few seconds of looking at the ceiling she fell asleep....


----------



## EPIC (Feb 3, 2009)

"I guess it is time to hit the hay, good night, Winry," Jehovah said as he kissed Winry good night. He took a bath, put his PJs on and went to sleep. 
----------------------------------
Book 1- Log 2

Me and My pupils were all anxious for going to the first step, but, before we did, we had to think about things. Things, such as, like the reported humunculus in the military documents. These artificially created humans were the success of human transmutation but how? It was reported that they were created around the same time as another attempt at human alchemy. In other words, when a person attempts to revive someone and fails, that person is still revived, but as a different being. Not only does the revived person become different, but they gain extraodinary powers as well. Of course, we aim to create an actual human, not some cheap imitation. But, how were these beings created? Did the failed transmutations succeed? That answer lies within the people who tried. But, they should've followed the equation perfectly, did they miscalculate or use the wrong ingredients? 

But, if what they did was wrong, then I'll use a different approach. We have finally started the first step to our experiment,"God's Creation", and have sunk ourselves low enough to dig up the grave of a young, small girl and grab her remains. This was the body that our new creation would use. We took the medical reports from this child, naming all of her biochemical ratios and what not, and use the proper amount to recreate her. 

We finished the transmutation circle, and have proceeded with the alchemy. In a few moments the dust will clear and we'll see our newest creation. EUREKA! Our human is born! We have successfully created a human child! Oh, how we cheer. We pat ourselves in the back and congratulate each other, while our little creation stood observing and mimicing us. I took the child to my room and observed it, it turned out to be a boy, much a highly different outcome than I expected.
---------------------------------------
Jehovah woke up to a beautiful morning. He stretched and brush his teeth, then grabbed his clothes. He walked outside and noticed Winry talking to some military agents.
"Mr. Okami, it is nice to see you," one of the agents greeted,"We have some business to discuss."
"Oh yeah, like what?" Jehovah replied.
"From here on out, you're part of the military," the agent said,"Welcome, Lt. Thunder Alchemist, we'll leave as soon as you're ready." Jehovah paused in shock.


----------



## Uchiha Ayumi (Feb 3, 2009)

Ebiko woke up before everyone. She climbed out of bed and got ready and dressed. Ebiko put on her tank top and her pants. She walked down stairs, and didn't see anyone up so she went for a little walk. Ebiko walked around town and noticed some kids playing early and other people going about their business. 

Ebiko was near the train station now, as she went around the corner Ebiko ran into a Military Officer, who wasn't alone. She fell down and landed on her but. "Ah"

"Oh, are you ok miss?" The officer said as he stuck his hand out.

Ebiko grabbed his hand and pulled herself up, "Yeah I am ok, thanks." They both continued walking their own way....

When Ebiko made it back home, the Military Officers she ran into were there, she started running and heard that they were taking Jehovah away. "Wait!" She yelled as she got there. "Why are you taking him, please don't!"  Ebiko calmed down a little and realized something. "Wait, isn't he supposed to be Major, when you are a State Alchemist....?" Ebiko stood there next to Jehovah.


----------



## EPIC (Feb 3, 2009)

"Yes, but it is a special request made by Lt. Colonel Edward Elric that he be recruited as Lieutenant," the officer answered.
"But, why?" Jehovah asked.
"Have you heard of the Seven Gates?" the officer asked.
"No, who are they?" 
"They are a forming group of terrorists that use alchemy for evil purposes, such as hybrid experimentation, cloning, etc. Stuff that is taboo in the alchemy world."
"Why, when you guys did some of this stuff?"
"We didn't want anyone to die again, so King Mustang ordered this stuff illegal. Really, we're just trying to correct our mistakes."
"I see, so why do you want me?"
"Because the Seven Gates want you, we don't know why, but whatever reason it is, we can't let them have you."
"So, you're making their greatest strenght their weakness?"
"Pretty much."
"Okay then, I'll join, but on one condition..."
"What?"
"She has to come with me," Jehovah requested as he pointed towards Ebiko.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Feb 3, 2009)

Project Curtain Fall was in full swing as the two made their way down the fire escape. They looked like two ants to Mr. Bear whom was getting changed in the room beside their own. They vanished over the wall as the Bear closed the blinds on his window. Meanwhile The Grey clad man and Mr. Wulf made their way to the prison’s north wall. With several raps Mr. Wulf announced their presence to the prisoners on the inside whom were waiting.  The Grey clad alchemist placed his hand on the wall as a soft blue light emits from his hand. The wall creaks and flashes to an archway. Thirty prisoners step out into the prison yard as Mr. Wulf directs traffic to a far wall. As the last man disappears over the wall the grey clad alchemist tapped the wall again as a  blue light seals the deal as the arch way closes back to a solid wall. With a light chuckle he bounds toward the wall. As he reaches it he leaps and hits the wall with a ump, he presses forward as he runs vertically up the wall. With a final bound he hits the ground beside Mr. Wulf.  “Take these men to the waiting point. When you see Jehovah radio me.” The man clad in white salutes as he then motions for the prisoners to follow him. 

The grey clad alchemist was meet by Mr. Bear whom was now dressed like a Major in the State Military. “Preparations are a go Williams.” The man now identified as Williams, the Gate of Twilight, smiled as he motioned for Mr. Bear to follow him. They made their way into the city as the sun poked it’s head above the horizon, soon this homunculus would be in their position and the Seven Gates will gain their most sought after prize. Williams’ peripheral vision catches the one that goes by Ebiko. He motioned to the left, they would need to detour.  The detour routes them around the outskirt of the town, but it was a necessary rerouting to avoid suspicion. It was mid morning before they reached the Rockbell house but William was sure that his plan was still fool proof. As they rounded the house they heard voices. William motion for Bear to follow his lead. Pressing his body to the wall he slowly inches forward. 

State Military Soldier: “Yes, but it is a special request made by Lt. Colonel Edward Elric that he be recruited as Lieutenant.”

William eyes widen as he motions for Bear to back off. As they hit the back of the house William beeps Mr. Wulf  “Commence phase two, tell them to make as much ruckus as they want, then hurry to the Rockbell place, things just got complicated.” William says as he looks up to Mr. Bear. “10-4 Twilight.” Wulf’s voice buzzes.  “Modify Mr. Bear it’s you turn at bat.” The disguised Bear smiles with a nod. He quickly rounds the house with Williams in toe. He clears his throat as he turns the corner appearing before the crowed of people.  "She has to come with me," Jehovah requested as he pointed towards Ebiko. Jehovah said as Mr. Bear came into view. “No need for formalities solider, of coarse this young lady is welcome to come with you. But for security reasons, you are to come with me and 1st Lieutenant Black here.” Bear says as William steps up beside him. “We’ll be taking a private train back to Central to avoid the public and terrorist factions that may be afoot.” Bear says as he folds his arms behind his back.


----------



## Uchiha Ayumi (Feb 3, 2009)

Ebiko blushed a little when Jehovah said that he wanted her to come with him, she didn't know why though. She started to ask why but more officers came and said that Jehovah would have to come with them and ride on a private train to central...."Wait so we have to ride to central separated?" Ebiko said kind of confused. She stood there and crossed her arms...."I take it we would be leaving now too uh..?"


----------



## Chaos Theory (Feb 3, 2009)

Mr. Bear looked to the young girl as a smile crossed his face. "By no means my dear, you may ride with us if it pleases you. And yes it would be in our best interest if we left as soon as possible." Bear said as he brought his arms back in front of him crossing them in front of his chest. Williams didn't even bat an eyelash at what was said. He pulled his left hand out of his pocket followed by his right. Grabbing his left cuff firmly in his right hand he pulls his coat up a little revealing a silver watch. He looked at it intently thinking to himself the whole time that Mr. Wulf should be making his move about now. With a light inaudible chuckle he released his grip on his coat. In a fluid motion both hands hit his pocket as his attention now turns to the little girl whom had spoken up just a moment ago.


----------



## EPIC (Feb 5, 2009)

Jehovah was ready to agree with the request, but thought about it and changed his mind,"Nah, I think I would feel more comfortable taking a public train," he requested,"Oh, and I would like to see the Elric brothers too, I think it would be fun to have them on train as well. Don't you agree, Ebiko?" Jehovah began to smile as he imagined his days as a state alchemist. 
"Wait, hold on a second," called the military officer,"Identify yourself soldier."


----------



## Uchiha Ayumi (Feb 5, 2009)

The officer stared at her in a strange way, but she shrugged it off. "Yeah! Let's bring them too, that would be lovely!" Ebiko Jumped up in joy as she said that. "I guess if we have to leave we should get our stuff uh?" She said as she started tying her hair into a ponytail. She fixed the rest of her hair then looked back at the officer looking at her. She felt kind of weird about him. Ebiko looked back at Jehovah, "Well I'll go get ready." She said as she started walking into the house. When she went inside she went upstairs and put her jacket on and buttoned it at the top and middle. She went and put her shoes on and grabbed her red jacket. Ebiko went back downstairs and remembered to grab her alchemy book. She again walked outside and stood next to Jehovah. "Ok." She said and smiled.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Feb 5, 2009)

Bear was a massive form of a man. He stands 6’7” and weighs in at a whopping 265 lbs of pure muscle. The sweat on his forehead gleams in the morning sun. It is a stark contrast to his dark complexion. His left hand rubs through his short thick coarse black hair as his dark brown eyes stare a hole though this questioning Soldier. After taking a pause he falls back into a military rest as he addresses the question at hand. “I am Major William White, I am here under the direct orders of Major Armstrong.” He barks like a seasoned Soldier. It is at this time a massive explosion tears from the town. The prisoners that Williams had released to the Command of Mr. Wulf had set of several steam tanks and the small town was in turmoil. An invisible smile crosses Williams’ lips  as he nudges Bear whom was now looking in the direction the explosion came from. Bear snaps into immediate action. “Soldiers!” he shouted as he turned back to the men that were there. “Under my rank I ask, you to go and check out that explosion and you .” He turns to the man whom had questioned him. “Your to stay here with me to protect Jehovah.” 

In the commotion Williams had slipped back off around the house. Pulling his hand to his ear he presses a button on his communicator.  “Mr. Wulf, be prepared to intercept some state military that are heading your way. Let none live.” was the command he gave. As he turned the corner his communicators buzzes to life. “Yes, Sir. I will meet them en-route.” the voice says. Williams’ hidden smile widen as he reached the back door of the house. Grabbing the knob he checks it. Unlocked! Opening the door he walks in. He looks over the room he is in, nothing walking to the door that leads to the next room he slows his pace. Touching the door he slightly parts it and looks through the crack. He sees Winry , her back was to him. He silently slips into the room. With two strides he is behind her.  Giving her no time to react his right and clasp across her mouth as his left hand wraps around her left wrist. With a twist he brings it behind her back and brings it up to her lower back. Pulling back he walks back into the room behind them. As the door swings closed he brings his head near her right ear and speaks, his voice is just audible over the collar that hid his mouth.  “You scream, you die. You try to escape, you die. You try anything but being a good hostage, I’ll break your neck.” Bradley says with a vile tone.


----------



## EPIC (Feb 6, 2009)

“I am Major William White, I am here under the direct orders of Major Armstrong.” Bear answers, but the questioning soldier was on to him.
"Hah, Major Armstrong retired 2 years ago, you're an imposter!" He yelled as he pointed his gun towards Bear,"Jehovah, run!" He began shooting bullets as he gave this command. Jehovah began running and grabbed Ebiko with him, and headed the room where Winry was. When he got in, he found her close to being kidnapped and hesitated for a second, then he clapped his hands together and sent turned the cotton in the couch into small shrapenals that shot towards Bradley.


----------



## Uchiha Ayumi (Feb 6, 2009)

All of a sudden things got confusing and people started shooting, Ebiko was grabbed by Jehovah and pulled into the house. They entered one room and found Winry who was being kidnapped. Jehovah hesitated but attacked him, she drew a transmutation circle on the palm of her right hand, in preparation for anything. Ebiko moved into the corner by a window. She didn't want to get in the way of a State Alchemist fighting.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Feb 6, 2009)

Bear was already in action as the soldier started pull his weapon up to fire.  With a vicious slam Bear’s fist impacts the ground throwing debris and chunks of rock high into the air. Meanwhile thirty meters from the house Wulf hears the sound of automatic gun fire. 

Unlike Bear whom was a massive mountain of a man, Wulf was a thin framed agile man with a light complexion. His light yellow eyes narrow as he begins to dart forward with ever increasing speed. The air flows through his short white hair and long white beard as he bounds toward the Rockbell residence.

In moments he appears and leaps through a hail of fire as the other soldiers notice his presence. As he hits the ground he pulls two hunting blades out and tares through the regiment with lethal speed. Blood paints the ground with a crimson hue as the soldiers try to train their sights on this blur of a man. In a few moments it is over, Wulf kicks the last soldier in the back as the dust settles from Bears attack. The State Officer stumbles forward right into the waiting hand of Bear. The massive hand wraps around the soldier’s head. Bear chuckles sinisterly as he applies the pressure. Blood begins to ooze from the man’s ears and eyes as a cracking sound can be heard. With a sickening pop the soldier’s screams come to an end as a spray off blood signals the end of the fighting.

Meanwhile inside the Rockbell residence, Bradley is surprised how fast the situation had deteriorated. But it mattered little to him. He watched as Jehovah placed his hand on the couch. A familiar blue glow proceed the transmutation. The cotton inside was turned to projectiles as they fired forward. _ What a reckless move_ Bradley thought as his grip on Winry tightened. As the attack neared he released his grip on the girls mouth as he spins her out with he left hand keeping a firm grip on her. With the fluid motion of a master his right hand glides out as the transmutation circle on the palm of his glove glowed softly.  An almost transparent white wall appears before Bradley. The shrapnel harmlessly bounce off the barrier. Then with a tug that made Winry wince in pain Bradley reeled her back in. At that moment Bear explodes into the house through the wall nearest his boss. As if it was all planed out Bradley pulls Winry toward the monstrous man. As she passed in front of him, Bradley knocks the young girl out with a swift chop to the neck. 

As Winry spiraled into Bears grasp Wulf bust into the house through a window landing right next Ebiko. Wulf didn’t even give the poor young girl a chance to scream as he quickly pulls his blood soaked blades around her the tips just inches from her eyes. With a sinister laugh Bradley slides his hands back into his coat pockets as he walks to the center of the room.


----------



## EPIC (Feb 6, 2009)

"Dammit!" Jehovah yelled as the situation grows ever more tense. He looked around, Ebiko and Winry are trapped and a strange man comes walking in front of him. 
~These guys must be with the Seven gates...~ he thought. He began walking towards Bradley with a angry, yet calm look in his eyes. He clapped his hands together and slammed them into the walls, electrical currents began scurrying the walls. Wooden tendrils wrapped around Wulf's body, making nearly impossible to move, while a metal bar wrapped tightly around Bear's neck, almost choking him. Jehovah again clapped his hands together, creating electrical discharges in his hands, and began to walk towards Bradley. Soon, the two were face to face,"Let me guess, you're one of the Seven gates, right? If so, then want me, correct?" Jehovah began.


----------



## Uchiha Ayumi (Feb 6, 2009)

Ebiko gave an invisible smirk. "Don't underestimate me!" She yelled as she pointed her  right hand towards her attackers foot. She made a fist and activated the tansmutation circle in her hand and in a flash of blue light a blade came out of her right forearm tearing her glove off and launched to where the attackers foot is. _~Hit please~_ She screamed inside her head.

As Ebiko activated that transmutation circle, she was already drawing another one on the wall with her left hand. She activated that one too for a two hit combo, a fist came out of the wall, in the same flash of light and the fist moved to punch her attacker, leaving a cloud of dust in the air as it was transmutated.....


----------



## Chaos Theory (Feb 6, 2009)

Bradley observed the situation as the Homunculus set to work trying to balance the situation.  Williams could tell that Jehovah was angry. The young alchemist slams his hands together. Still trying not to let his anger take hold, Jehovah slams his hands into the wall. An electrical current is visibly seen running across the walls in the room. Then like a squid, tendrils of wood wrap around Wulf severely limiting his movement, Wulf looks to Williams with a questioning look. Bradley gives a barely noticeable nod telling Wulf to stay put for the moment. The electricity cackles as it travels across the ceiling. Wood creaks as a pipe rips from the ceiling. Like a viper it entwines and twist around  Bears neck to the point of almost choking him. He chuckles as his grip on Winry tightens.  As Jehovah claps his hands together again Bradley cuts a glance toward Bear which calms the big man. The cracking of an electrical charge catches Bradley’s attention and his stare cuts back to the newly appointed State Alchemist.  Electrical discharges sparked from the man’s hands as he walked toward Bradley. Soon the boy was almost in his face with anger he half says half shouts  
"Let me guess, you're one of the Seven gates, right? If so, then want me, correct?" 

Bradley didn’t even blink he merely looked into the boy’s eyes. With a laughs he turns to his right and takes a step away from the infuriated boy.  Bradley pulls he left hand out holds it up in front of him. For a moment he looks at his palm before his head sharply turns to look at Jehovah again.  “Who I am, and who I work for is of little concern to you boy.”  Bradley then moves his left hand out to his side so now that it is in front of Jehovah.  “But I do find it interesting that the stories about a Homunculus being able to perform alchemy is true” Bradley clenches his fist as he talks  “the demonstration of your  power is marvelous.  But I am a scientist, and the air around me tells me that your abilities work off negative and  positive charges.” Bradley says with an almost saddened tone. He points his index finger out as a blue glow emits from the palm of his clenched fist.

Dark ripples spread outward from Bradley’s finger. What appears to be black lightning courses over the walls and fixtures. The air then seems to grow heavier. Bradley’s hand drops to his side the slide back in his pocket as he turns back toward Jehovah.  “Electricity needs two major things to be effective, a power source and a path of least resistance. The first part is easy, the power source is you, but now the second part is going to be harder to achieve. I believe you’ve already noticed, the air in here fells heavier no?  Heh, thought so, see it is very simple I’ve increased the protons in the air almost tripled actually. I you use you r power now, you’ll electrocute yourself even with those gloves.” Bradley turns his head and glances toward Bear.  “Tell me Jehovah, have you ever heard of a chimera? 

But the silence is broken by the young alchemist who was originally in Wulf’s grasp. The man didn’t even flinch as the blade slices into his foot.  He stares with  intensity at the  child as she draws another circle on the wall. A large fist slams toward the man. A splintering punch is heard as the wood around Wulf is destroyed. The dust slowly clears Wulf form isn’t visible where his was standing. But a the sounds of knives cutting into wood draws the young girl’s attention upward. Squatting on the large fist is Wulf who is looking at her with a murderous intent. “Two slow girly.” He says as he leaps to the floor.


----------



## Uchiha Ayumi (Feb 6, 2009)

Ebiko charges Wulf, with her right arm held back in a ready position. She gets right in his face and starts slicing, punching and kicking at him. She was angry now, and wouldn't stop. 

After a minute of just that straight, Ebiko went for a stab to his stomach that missed and her entire arm went into the wall behind him, now she was stuck and in trouble, she started drawing a circle on the wall but she might not have enough time to do so....


----------



## EPIC (Feb 7, 2009)

Jehovah looked at Ebiko's situation with an expression of disappointment,"Ebiko, I swear you got to be the dumbest child ever," he said to himself,"I give you a chance to escape and help Winry, and you blow it." He walked over to the wall next to him,"Give me one second, please," he said to Bradley. Then, he clapped his hands together and punched them into the walls. Suddenly, two large pipes form out of the wall, and the pipe that was around Bear's neck spontaneously produced a small metal thorn that penetrated his neck and became close enough to his spinal cord,"You see these two pipes?" Jehovah began,"These little babies are coated with electrons that are cotinuously attracting those extra protons you got in the air. They are also connected to the pipe wrapped around that big dudes neck. If he tries to harm Winry, let's just say he'll be in one heck of a seizure. But to answer your question, yes I have."


----------



## Uchiha Ayumi (Feb 7, 2009)

"I heard that! Who do you think your calling a retard that can't do anything for themselves and wouldn't be able to do anything for themselves anyway since im too short reach anything!" she yelled. Ebiko finished her circle and placed her hand on it, but instead of a blue light, the area of wall she was at exploded and in all of the dust and smoke she disappeared. Ebiko made it to the basement unnoticed. She found the spot where Winry was laying. Ebiko clapped her hands together, using the circle already drawn on her right hand, and retracted the blade on her arm. 

She and got up on a stool and drew a transmutation circle on the ceiling. She placed both her hands on the circle and in another blue light, a box started forming around Winry, simultaneously as the box formed a hole was made under Winry and she fell into Ebiko's arms.


----------



## Uchiha Ayumi (Feb 7, 2009)

Ebiko was startled as Wulf followed with blinding speed, "Damn!", she yelled out. Ebiko quickly turned and jumped away and set Winry down against the wall, which probably took more time then she had. Ebiko turned around a got ready, she wouldn't use the blade yet, she had to wait for the right moment.


----------



## EPIC (Feb 7, 2009)

Jehovah sighed as he was also getting annoyed. He clapped his hands again and slammed them onto the floor, electrical currents could be seen running through the floor towards Bear's direction. Once the current vanished into a small area in the wall, electrical wires burst out and snapped themselves into the small hole in Bear's neck made from the earlier pole, then shocked him from the inside, causing him to have a severe seizure. Then, Jehovah clapped his hands again, this time small electrical currents spread about the room. By doing this, Jehovah could sense Ebiko and Wulf beneath him in the basement. He clappe his hands one more time, and small electrical current ran down the basement and vanished into the corner where Winry was. Then, a barrier of stone with a transmutation circle engraved on it surrounded and protected her, the transmutation circle could be used to form a weapon for Ebiko,"Well, now that I have no more worries, let's rock." Jehovah said with a fierce look in his eyes. He clapped his hands and a ferocious amount of electrical discharges formed in his hands.


----------



## Uchiha Ayumi (Feb 7, 2009)

Ebiko watches as blades go wizzing past her head, which just a mere distraction, that worked and before she knew it Wulf was right there kneeing her in the stomach. She lost her breath but not her focus. With both hands she grabbed his shirt at the stomach region. She took her left leg and wrapped it around his right leg and took her right leg and wrapped it the other way on his left leg. This would be complicated to get out of. Again a bright light emitted from her right hand as Ebiko activated the circle on her hand again, again the blade came out and Ebiko held on as tightly as she could so he couldn't escape, her eyes closed in determination. 

_~Damn~_ She thought, as she heard the other one pound away at the box the protected Winry and the noise from above.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Feb 7, 2009)

Wulf is slightly caught by surprise as the young alchemist wraps around his body. His eyes catch the light blue as the girl again activates the circle on her hand. "Thud-thud" Wulf's heart beats as his left hand rockets to his back. "Thud-thud" he grasps a handle of another of his blades and slides it from it's sheath. As his heart beats a third time he brings the blade down hard into the joint of the young girls automail arm between the elbow and the forearm successfully stopping the blade from cutting into him . As he twists the blade the his right hand slides around the young girls neck, not wanting to hurt her he only applies minimum pressure as he pulls trying to pry her from him. As all of this was happening Bear lands a second massive blow on the barrier. Fragments fly as the crack widens. Bear laughs as he pulls back reading another massive blow.


----------



## Uchiha Ayumi (Feb 7, 2009)

Ebiko hears the sound of the knife go into her arm, she opens her eyes to find her right arm now limp and can't move, and the transmutation failed. Quickly his other hand grasps her neck, and she loses the ability to breath normal. In a desperate attempt to survive she uses her left hand to try and push his face backwards. Ebiko also let go with her right leg and kicks his leg at she his still holding, in an attempt to break it.

_~I will not die she thought~_ She thought, as the edges of her vision grew dim. Ebiko didn't know if she was going to pass out or die, but she still furiously fought to push him away.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Feb 7, 2009)

Wulf stumbles a little as his leg buckles from the kick. Releasing his grip on the girls neck he drops her to the ground. His knife slides from he automail arm as he straitens his stance. With a hop he jumps back a yard or so from the girl. His right hand jets to his back as he pulls another long hunting knife from under his coat. He mildly chuckles as he bounds from foot to foot as he licks he edge of the blade in his right hand a small hint of blood streams form his tongue as he licks his lips. "Come on girly I don't want to kill you, the boss has uses for you, won't ya come nicely." he says with a sly grin. Meanwhile Bear lands another shattering blow on the barrier. A cracking sound can be heard as a layer of the barrier breaks away and shatters on the floor. Bear releases another vile smug laugh as he rears back for another massive blow.


----------



## Uchiha Ayumi (Feb 7, 2009)

Ebiko fights to stand up after being dropped. She fails a few times but when she regains her barrings she able to stand again. Her right arm limp at her side and immobile. She takes deep breaths. "Screw....you...." she manages to say. Ebiko pick up a bit of metal off of the ground and sticks it inside her arm at the elbow and claps her left hand with her unmoving right and holds her hand over the piece of metal sticking out and the metal fused with her arm, repairing it. She moved her hand and arm around.

Again clapping her hands, her arm transforms into a machine gun. Ebiko points it at Wulf and starts blasting away.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Feb 8, 2009)

Wulf's left eyebrow raised slightly as the young girl spouted "Screw....you....". He spun one of his knives on his finger as he watched her fiddle around with a piece of metal that she found laying around on the ground. His eyes follow her movement closely as she repair's her arm. He almost wanted to give her a congratulatory hand clap. But he watched as she clapped her hands together again the circle on her palm glowing a beautiful blue as the metal morphed and rearranged into the form of a light military grade machine gun. Again Wulf's left eye brow raised as she leveled the gun on him The guns comes to life as muzzle flashes flare outward. Wulf watches her movement carefully as he ducks, weaves, and dodges though the hail of fire. Dancing around Wulf flips the knife in his right hand as he assesses the situation with a smug smile he unleashes his counter. The knife in his right hand flies toward the young girl end over end, with a loud pop it buries in the muzzle of the weapon. Wulf stops his dance as he begins to flip the knife in his left hand. "Should I take that metal leg out next girly??"     

Bear's heavy hand slams into the barrier again. It shakes under the tremendous force as the crack he is hitting gets even larger. Light from the room floods though. He can slightly see Winry's limp form. He sticks his face to the crack looking in. "I can see you mechanic!" he says with a pleased tone.


----------



## Uchiha Ayumi (Feb 8, 2009)

The shooting stopped as the knife flew into the gun. Which in turn caused it to explode leaving only the shoulder and a bit of the arm left.  Ebiko had a frightened look on her face as she tried to grab for her arm which wasn't there. _"Yo....you.....bastard....."_ She squeezed out. Ebiko reached behind her and grabbed a knife from early that was in the wall and took it in her left hand. She was about useless now that she was missing an arm but Ebiko stupidly charged at Wulf, slicing towards him with the knife.


----------



## EPIC (Feb 8, 2009)

Jehovah jumped away from the impact of the clash from his and Bradley's attacks. As he landed on the floor, Bradley swoops his hands and causes the floor to shred as another attack comes towards Jehovah. Jehovah backs away onto the wall, claps his hands, then manipulates the wall to form an open cylinder around him, which protected him from the attack. Then, he jumps out and lands next to the two pipes that he created before and turns them into thn rapiers that were surging with electrical power. After that, he swings one of them in a downward motion and created an electrical attack that headed towards Bradley.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Feb 9, 2009)

Bradley sidesteps the arc of lightning as he pulls both hands out of his pockets and pulls them in front of his chest with his fingers spread wide. With a cackle of a laugh the Alchemy Circles glow a wild blue as white energies trace along the outline of his right hand and black energies trace along his left hand. The colors fill in giving his hands an eerie glow. Ducking low Bradley charges in pulling his fist in, as a defensive manner. As he nears Jehovah he leaps in the air with his right fist reared back. As he came down he throws out a hard punch aimed right for Jehovah's head.

Meanwhile below in the basement of the house Wulf is having his own difficulties as the young alchemist decides to be anything but cooperative with his request. "Yo....you.....bastard....." she yells as she reaches behind herself grabbing one of the knives that Wulf had thrown earlier. Charging in Wulf back peddles as he weaves in and out of the attacks that are meant to end his life. He slowly lures the girl away from Bear and toward a set of stairs that are directly behind him. With a grin he ploys her further. When they get close enough to the stairs he leaps dodging an attack aimed for his stomach landing on the railing behind him. As he dose he kicks out with his left foot aiming for the girls chest.

While all this is going on Bear continues to pound on the barrier soon he gets the crack wide enough to where he can fit both hands into the crack. With a heave he begins to pull the crack apart with his overwhelming strength. The barrier strains under his strength as it begins to crack and give way


----------



## EPIC (Feb 9, 2009)

As Bradley comes down with an attack, Jehovah points his one of his rapiers at Bradley and fires a bolt of lightning. Then, he stabs the other rapier into ground and creates a shockwave that destroyed the floor and plunged him right down to the basement. Seeing Bear try and destroy the barrier he put around Winry, he quickly pointed a rapier at him and electrocuted him with enough volts to kill a normal man, but enough to stun a huge man like Bear. He, then, throws a rapier at the railing in front of Ebiko to stop the incoming attack made by Wulf,"Ebiko, grab that!" he yelled.


----------



## Uchiha Ayumi (Feb 10, 2009)

As Ebiko was fighting Wulf, Jehovah fell though the ceiling and down into the basement. He threw a sword towards them that blocked Wulf's attack. And he yelled grab it. "Argh Im right handed." Ebiko grabbed the sword and sloppily tried to fight with it, even though it was a feeble attempt at best. She didn't give up and fought hard with it.


----------



## Uchiha Ayumi (Feb 11, 2009)

The sword flew from her hand and a huge dust cloud came up over them, she blocked her face from the dust with her arms and looked away. When everything settled they were gone and Winry was also gone. The surprised Ebiko went to take a step, but stopped in her tracks, she couldn't move her left leg. "Damn!" she yelled as she reached down and removed the knife from her leg. As Ebiko did that her leg buckled, no longer working, and she fell down the stairs. Ebiko rolled down and hit the wall with her back, "Son of a..!" Ebiko yelled again as she threw the knife, as hard as she could, into the wall across from her.


----------



## EPIC (Feb 12, 2009)

Bradley jumps and hits the floor with emmense power, creating a fog of dust that blocked all visibility, then disappears with a few final words,“Until next we meet Homunculus. Oh and by the way, if I were you. I would go save the town. I’m sure the prisoners are having a field day.” 
"Shit! Winry!," Jehovah yells as he noticed the shattered barrier,"Ebiko, we have to hurry and protect the town, come on!" Jehovah quickly runs outside and sees the destruction caused by the prisoners. Jehovah clapped his hands together until the crackling of thunder could be heard from afar, then a blue flash of light beamed from in front of Jehovah and within that instant, the prisoners were sealed in cages. Who caused such a rescue? None other than the Elric brothers,"Sorry, we're late," Ed began,"We weren't informed that a Gate member was here." 
"Ed..." Jehovah said.
"What's wrong?" Alphonse asked.
"They... They got Winry!" 
"What!" both of the brother yelled.
-----------------------------------------
Book 1- Log Three

The child, by appearance, is one years old, even though he was created as a baby yesterday. Could it be that he had some form of increased aging process? Maybe, but its not a problem. Me and my colleagues have begun to give it a name, Jehovah, in honor of it being, not the work of men, but of god. I was proud to give this name and have already bought him some clothes for him to wear, my, my, how cute he looks. Even cuter is his small attempts to walk and speak,"Papa" he calls me, Papa... Now, I know how it feels when a man has finally given birth to a child. Oh, the things I could teach him, the wonders I could show him. To think that such a small being can bring such happiness to us, my young pupils have already accepted him as a cute little brother or son, but, out of all of them, he calls me "Papa." That word is such a wonderful word when it comes from a child.


----------



## Uchiha Ayumi (Feb 12, 2009)

Ebiko's mouth dropped as Jehovah just ran past her outside, "How the hell am I even going to help!" she yelled as he disappeared. Ebiko started waving her working limbs around. "Arrgh!" She pouted and pulled herself on one leg and continued to mumble to herself about Jehovah, as she inched the her way up the stairs. She gripped the rail tightly with her left hand and hopped up each stair. Ebiko made it outside nearly falling a few times. Outside she looked up and saw Ed and Al, "Nii-san!" she yelled as she fell over and hit the ground. 

She remembered what she had come outside for, "Jehovah! What the hell!? You just leave me on the ground and don't even help me!?" She yelled as she threw a rock at him.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Feb 12, 2009)

In a warehouse far south of the town​​
Bradley sat in a chair deep in the darkness in the uppermost office. To his side was the bound Winry Rockbell. He contemplates his next move as Wulf enterers the room. He is carrying a phone. With a bow he hands it over to Williams. The Twilight Alchemist takes the phone from the man and holds it up to his eat.

 “Yes Sir.
Yes Sir, the mission was a great success.
…………
No Sir, The boy was not harmed.
………..
No Sir, None of us used more then 5% of our strength.
………..
Yes Sir, I have the Rockbell Mechanic.
………..
No Sir, She is not harmed in the slightest. 
…………
Yes Sir, We have an even bigger game planed for the Homunculus.
…………
Yes Sir, I will be employing the Gates newest weapon the mutant.
…………
Yes Sir, We are in the warehouse that you specified.
………….
Yes Sir, I will have the Rockbell girl on the roof in twelve minutes .
…
Goodbye Sir.”

Bradley hands the phone back to Wulf as Winry starts to come to. Her eyes open wide as she begins to franticly survey the area, she tries to scream but she has been gagged. Bradley stands and walks over to the girl. He squats down so he can look her in the eye.  “You should be honored young lady, you are going to play a vital roll in our organization………whether you like it or not.” Bradley chuckles as his hands come out of his pockets. His right hand moves up to the girls head as his left is holding a small bottle. He takes a firm grip of the girls head and pulls back as he knocks the cap off the bottle. After he moves it under her nose it only takes a couple of seconds before he eyes roll to the back of her head as she passes out.  He turns to Wulf as he lets go of her  “Lets get her to the roof old friend.” he says as Winry’s form slumps over.


----------



## EPIC (Feb 12, 2009)

Jehovah catches the rock thrown at him, then drops it, not even taking a glimpse at Ebiko. Ed and Al stood there with saddened faces, neither look at the young girl. Then, Jehovah began clenching his teeth and fist, becoming more angered, and clapped his hands and slams them onto the ground, a flurry of electricty spun into the air,"WINRRYYYYYY!" He screamed. Jehovah banged the floor with his fists and started crying. Ed through a State Alchemist pocket watch onto the ground in front of him,"Jehovah, Welcome to the military," he said. Jehovah stood up, staring with fierce eyes of determination,"Ebiko, Winry's gone, they took her. But, we will get her back!"


The Next Day...

Jehovah and Ebiko were taking a train ride to Central. After a whole day of preparation, and repairing Ebiko's leg and arm, it was time for them to take the Entrance Exam. Jehovah stared out the window, thinking about Winry and how they first met, but that spurred another thought,"Ebiko, do you remember Papa?" he asked.

(OOC: Chaos, meet me in the OOC thread)


----------



## Uchiha Ayumi (Feb 24, 2009)

The next day, after everything was fixed and better, they boarded the train towards central. Ebiko gripped her hand tightly, playing around with her new arm. Jehovah threw a strange thought into her head. Asking about "Papa". Whom someone she couldn't remember, she seemed to forget about most things from when she was conceived. 

"I can't recall." Ebiko said showing no emotion.

She thought hard but to no avail did she remember anything. Ebiko stared out of the train as they rode down the tracks.


----------



## EPIC (Feb 24, 2009)

"He was the guy who created me," Jehovah began to explain,"Out of all the faces I saw that day I was born, his was the most welcoming. In fact, he was the reason why I wanted to meet you so much. I remember, he said,'Jehovah, did you know you had an older sister?'
'No,' I replied
'Her name is Ebiko, when you grow up, go visit her,' he told me. I asked if he'll be there with me, and he said no." Jehovah gained a saddened look,"He told me about Winry, too."


----------



## Uchiha Ayumi (Feb 25, 2009)

"Then he made me too, uh?" Ebiko turned from the window to Jehovah. "But we wouldn't really be related..." She brought her feet up and sat cross-legged on the seat, her hands moved and held each knee. "We were only created by the same people, we are not alike with one another...And you are your own person." Ebiko looked down. "I remember being told to go out to Resembool, and that I would find myself there, and that is where I can stay. Who knew I would really find myself....That's about all I remember, was someone telling me that, but when I think about it, I only see a shadowed face. Ebiko stretched and leaned back.


----------



## EPIC (Feb 26, 2009)

"Hmmm...," Jehovah began thinking,"Well, I remember reading one of his books and it had your name in it. I think it was a report of how you progressed." Soon, the train stopped at Central. Jehovah walked out and in front of him was an escort soldier waiting for him,"Lt. Colonel Jehovah, sir!" the young lady greeted,"I will be your escort into the base, sir! There you will take the entrance exam, sir!"
"Uhh... You can cut it out with the "sir" stuff," Jehovah says,"Its kind of awkward."


----------



## Uchiha Ayumi (Feb 28, 2009)

"Hmm..." Ebiko thought a little as the train came to a halt at the station. Jehovah got up and she followed behind him. All of a sudden he stopped and Ebiko almost ran into the back of him. She looked over his shoulder as he was greeted by some lady and he replied.


----------



## EPIC (Feb 28, 2009)

The female soldier drove Jehovah and Ebiko towards the military base. Waiting at the entrance was King Mustang and the Elric Brothers,"Welcome, Jehovah," Mustang greets,"I take it that your trip went well?"
"Uh, yeah," Jehovah replied.
"Oh, and you brought Ebiko with you, it is nice to meet you, ma'am."


----------



## Uchiha Ayumi (Feb 28, 2009)

As they walked Ebiko looked around at all the people, and buildings. When they reached the Military building they were greeted by The King and the Elric Brothers. "Nice to meet you too." She replied as she bowed. Ebiko was standing nest to Jehovah, not really knowing what to do.


----------



## EPIC (Feb 28, 2009)

"Well, lets get the exams started, shalle we?" Mustang announced, Ed walked up and turned his arm into a sword,"For this exam, you have to fight Edward and Alphonse, I hope that isn't a problem?" Jehovah walked up and charged up his hands,"I'm ready!"
----------------------------------------
Book 2- Log 1

News of our success has spread, one of my pupils must have let out the secret. I told them not to tell, but it seems it must've slipped. Now, news cameras have surrounded the house in a bombardment of flashes, and it is scaring Jehovah, poor thing. I tried to hide Jehovah in a place where they couldn't see him, while my pupils tried to lead the cameras away. 

What's this? One of my pupils seems to be motivating the news with information on our experiment, I must stop him!

I have successfully drove them off, now to deal with my young pupil, Barenze. He tried to explain to me how Jehovah could make us rich. I can't believe how foolish he has grown, after I raised him better than that. As punishment, I temporarily suspended him from further activaties here.


----------



## Uchiha Ayumi (Feb 28, 2009)

Ebiko stared back and forth between Jehovah and Ed. "So he as to fight those two...?" Ebiko calmly asked. She watched Ed clap and transmute his arm. And as Jehovah got ready. She then looked at Mustang.


----------



## EPIC (Mar 1, 2009)

"You, too," Mustang replied,"You don't expect Jehovah to fight these guys all buy himself, do you? And besides, Jehovah requested that you be part of the military, so this your test, too." 
"You ready for this?" Ed asks.
"I was born ready..." Jehovah replies. He and Ed begin to dash towards each other ready for attack.


----------



## Uchiha Ayumi (Mar 2, 2009)

"Waa, me too...?" Ebiko said as she took her coat off. Luckily she was prepared for anything to happen today so she already had a transmutation circle on her hand. Ebiko reached under her glove activating the circle, she transmutated her arm into a sword. She stood there, waiting, looking at Alphonse.


----------



## EPIC (Mar 2, 2009)

"Well, this is going to be fun," Alphonse commented,"Come on, Ebiko, I'm ready!" He begins charging at the girl. Meanwhile, Ed and Jehovah were already dishing it out. Jehovah had turned the ground below him into metal tonfas. He and Ed clashed repeatedly, being equally matched,"Hmph, you've gotten better..." Ed comments.
"Yea, I have!" Jehovah pushes Ed back and comes back in for another attack.


----------



## Uchiha Ayumi (Mar 2, 2009)

Alphonse began charging, and Ebiko ran at him. Just before they clashed, she slid through Alphonse's legs and caught his leg with the flat of her arm blade. As Ebiko came up on the other side she yanked on her arm, which easily tripped Al. She turned around and jumped onto Al's back pinning him down, but she knew it wasn't over. ""Come on Al-Niisan..." Ebiko began to clap her hands using the transmutation circle on her hand and started to transmute the ground in order to trap Al...


----------



## EPIC (Mar 4, 2009)

While Ebiko was trying to trap Al, Al engraved a transmutation circle into the soil and pressed his hands on it. Suddenly, roots grew from the ground and tried to tie Ebiko up. Meanwhile, Ed and Jehovah continued to clash, but it seems that Jehovah was winning. Ed was bruised all other and was slowing down, but he didn't give up. Jehovah came in for a final blow, but Ed blocked it, then transmuted it so that it wrapped around Jehovah's hand, made it way a ton, "Hmph, looks like you lost..." Ed said as he fainted.
"How could he say that after being beaten up so badly..." Jehovah commented.


----------



## Uchiha Ayumi (Mar 5, 2009)

Ebiko got tied up by roots from Al, the roots grabbed her arms and lifted her up. She placed her left hand against the root and activated the transmutation circle on her hand. The root let her go on the left side and wrapped around Al. She took the sword still coming out of her left arm, and cut herself free on the right side. As Ebiko fell to the ground she pulled out a piece of chalk, when she reached the ground she instantly crouch and drew a circle upon the ground, as fast as she could. She placed her hands on the circle, activating it. Ebiko was trying to create a cage around Al...


----------



## EPIC (Mar 5, 2009)

Al screamed as he saw his own roots attack him. he quickly drew another transmutation circle and deactivated the roots. He sighed a little thinking that it was over until he was trapped in cage, "Oh man, I lost..." he said.
"Yay! We won!" Jehovah cheered, "Now hurry, Ebiko, and take these metal things off of me."


----------



## Uchiha Ayumi (Mar 5, 2009)

Ebiko gave a sigh of relief, as the cage trapped Al. She once again clapped her hands and retracted the blade that came out of her arm. Ebiko walked over to where Jehovah was and clapped again, crouched and she set her hands on the metal things trapping him and in a blinding flash of blue they disappeared. Only to be a pile on either side. 

"There you go." She said smiling.

She stood up straight and stretched, "Maybe I should let Al out..." Ebiko walked over to the cage and poked him from the outside, she sighed and clapped again, she touched two bars of the cage and it retreated back into the ground from where it came. "Man drawing just a circle on your hand does such wonders." Ebiko said proudly while she looked at her right palm, only to find the circle with a couple smears in it but thought nothing of it. Ebiko walked over and grabbed her her coat and she put her gloves back on.


----------



## EPIC (Mar 6, 2009)

"Now, you see how I feel," Jehovah commented. He went over and put Ed over his shoulders and walked over to Mustang,"Are we done?"
"Yep, you're done, welcome to the military, Lt. Colonel Jehovah," Mustang announced.
"Yay, now what do we do with him?"
"We'll put him in the infirmary..."


----------



## Uchiha Ayumi (Mar 6, 2009)

"Poor Ed-Niisan..." Ebiko walked closer to them and lifted Ed's limp head up and it fell back down. She looked up at them, but then started walking away. Ebiko quickly stopped and looked around. "Um, where is it? I have no idea where I am." She looked back and smiled.


----------



## EPIC (Mar 6, 2009)

"I'll lead the way," The female soldier from before said,"I'll be your tourist, my name is Erica Jacobs."
"Nice to meet you, Erica," Jehovah greeted.
"Ditto, Lt. Colonel, if you will follow me..." Erica leads them to a room entitled infirmary with the sign above the door. Jehovah entered in and put Ed down on the bed, then left towards his office.


----------



## Uchiha Ayumi (Mar 12, 2009)

Ebiko followed the two as they talked. She stayed quiet as they walked. When they reached the infirmary Jehovah put Ed down on a bed, then left. Ebiko looked back and forth between the two before turning and running up to catch up to Jehovah. She followed behind him as he walked.


----------



## EPIC (Mar 12, 2009)

Jehovah entered into his room through two fairly classy doors. His room was very prestigous and spacious, having two desks in front of the window with a very good view of the town square, two large couches on each side of the room, and a large dresser holding a numerous collection of books,"Talk about class..." Jehovah noted to himself,"What do you think, Ebiko? You haven't talked much lately..."


----------



## Uchiha Ayumi (Mar 13, 2009)

Ebiko followed Jehovah into the room, and looked around at it. She walked over and sat down on one couch. "I haven't...? Im sorry. But I think it's nice." She said as she got comfortable by taking her coat off and setting it on the arm of the couch. Ebiko stretched her limbs and sat back.


----------



## EPIC (Mar 13, 2009)

Jehovah walked towards the two desks as Ebiko plopped her self on the couch. On the desks were name tags one saying "Jehovah Zeus Okami" and another reading "Ebiko Elric." He slowly walked over to his desk, caressing it as he did so, and sat down onto the soft, roller chair. He smiled, then laughed,"Woo! Ha Ha! I can't believe this!" he cheered,"We're actually state alchemists! Ha Ha!" 

Outside of the room were officers and employees, standing about as the young boy laughed and cheered. They stared deeply into the source of the noise, which were behind a set of double doors, then walked off into their former business. In the Infirmary, as the nurse healed his wounds, Edward smiled,"Welcome to the military..." "What was that?" The nurse perked.
"Oh, nothing. Hey, be careful with that!"
"Sorry..." Alphonse sat down besides Edwards bed, laughing as he felt the same form of excitement as his brother for the new recruits.


----------



## Uchiha Ayumi (Mar 14, 2009)

Ebiko stood up and walked over to the window. Birds flew by and people went about their business, a slight breeze blew through the trees."Your happy today..." She said as she fell back onto Jehovah's lap. She pulled her legs in and spun both of them around in the chair. After they stopped she asked, "So what do we do now...?" Ebiko looked at him.


----------



## EPIC (Mar 18, 2009)

Jehovah's face turns red, he's never been this close to a girl before,"Ahem," he cough, turning away from Ebiko,"We should try to get some information first..." He pulls out the books that Winry read,"I think that the info we need might be in these books..." Jehovah stared deeply into the book, glaring at it with seriousness, the red fading from his face into its normal color. He stared at Ebiko with a softened, yet still serious glare,"I think this book might hold the story of our past..." With that he opened the book and began reading.


----------



## Uchiha Ayumi (Mar 19, 2009)

Ebiko looked as Jehovah's face turned red, but she didn't know what it meant. Jehovah, started to to talk about getting information and about how one book could hold the story of our past. Ebiko watched him as he spoke, he grabbed one book and proceeded to open it up and started reading. She felt out of place sitting on him while he was reading. She fixed her hair and looked out the window. She got up off of Jehovah and stood next to him.


----------



## EPIC (Mar 22, 2009)

"Here you should read, too," Jehovah said as he passed a book towards Ebiko,"There's a special chapter in this one, specifically for you." In the book, it reads: "She was a very beautiful girl, looked alot like Edward, but was still beautiful. It looked as if I was staring at a goddess, but of course, I still her lack of an arm and a leg..."


----------



## Uchiha Ayumi (Mar 22, 2009)

"A goddess...?" She said as she took the book. Ebiko blushed a little as she began to read the chapter. She sat back down on Jehovah's lap as she read. It seemed to talk all about her. But she didn't read anything out of the ordinary in the chapter. Just maybe to how good she looked. As Ebiko finished and started to hand Jehovah back the book, she asked, "What do you think...? How...do you think I...look...? Ebiko felt a little embarrassed to ask a question like that, and she blushed a little.


----------



## EPIC (Mar 23, 2009)

"How... do you... look?" Jehovah anxiously repeated, it was embarassing to ask the question, but to answer its harder to answer it,"Ummm..." Jehovah began to blush as what he is about to say might trigger something,"Well... I'm going to be straight forward with it.... You... You look beautiful..." Jehovah said painfull.
"Well, well, look at what we have here..." Edward said at the doorway.
"Ahh! Edward!"
"You know, you're not supposed to be flirting on the job..."


----------



## Uchiha Ayumi (Mar 23, 2009)

Ebiko blushed a deep red as he responded. She didn't know why it affected her so much. "You really th..." She managed to say before Ed came in. Ebiko gasped as he spoke and quickly got up off of Jehovah. "Ed-niisan..." Ebiko's face was now red, she became embarrassed that she had been seen sitting on Jehovah, and when he had just confessed of how she looked. And that it had to be Edward to see them too, made it worse. "Ed, we were just talking...the book was talking about me..." She managed to say.


----------



## EPIC (Mar 23, 2009)

Edward laughed,"Don't worry, I read the books, too, Winry lend me them..."
"So, you knew about us the whole time?" Jehovah asked.
"Of course, I was there when Ebiko was created, and I observed you when you were still a baby..."
"I see."
"Of course, I'm not the only guy who knows..."
"The rest of the military?"
"Yep, and the 12 gates..."
"Oh yeah, the guy's who are after me..."
"Don't worry, we will find Winry..."
"Thanks..."
"As for now, you guys have some training to do."
"Yes, sir."


----------



## Uchiha Ayumi (Mar 23, 2009)

Something clicked inside Ebiko's head. For some reason this was the first moment she had felt different from everybody else, for she was only a copy of someone, crazy fantasy that someone came up with and had created for fun. She pushed those thoughts out of her mind bringing forth the present problem of the gates and Winry. "Niisan...we need traning...? You were the one who lost..." Ebiko stuck her tongue out at him. Almost forgetting everything else instantly.


----------



## EPIC (Mar 26, 2009)

"True, but you guys still have a lot to learn..." Ed replied. Then, a giant, muscle man walked in, it was Armstrong.
"Good morning, children," he greeted.
"Ditto, Mr. Armstrong," Jehovah greeted back.
"Well, shall we get to training?"


----------



## Uchiha Ayumi (Mar 26, 2009)

A giant of a man walked in and Ebiko unintentionally backed up, next to Jehovah. "Good morning." She replied to the giant man. Ebiko figured it was time to start training, even if she wanted to stay there the rest of the day with Jehovah, and relax with him. She blushed a little, what was she thinking she thought. Ebiko grabbed Jehovah's hand and pulled him out of the chair, "Come on lets go lazy" She said to him, while pulling him on.


----------



## EPIC (Mar 26, 2009)

"No need to grab!" Jehovah said as he was painfull dragged by Ebiko. Armstrong led the two into the training grounds, then put his two alchemy gauntlets.
"Young Jehovah, I've heard of you, you're quite famous," he said,"I also heard about your alchemic ability, you and I are quite similar in that prospect. You see, I two can manipulate electricity, but much more different than you..."
"Your point being?" Jehovah asked.
"This might be interesting..." Armstrong, then, grabbed a huge rock and punched it, turning into a large ball of thunder.


----------



## Uchiha Ayumi (Mar 27, 2009)

Ebiko watched the guys get ready, she wasn't sure if this was fight between them or if Ebiko would be in this one. She sat on the ground as Armstrong hit a large rock turning it into thunder...She didn't think she could compete with that. She took her jacket off so she just had a tanktop on, incase she did have to fight right now.


----------



## EPIC (Mar 27, 2009)

Jehovah clapped his hands and broke the rock with his own thunder power. He, then, slapped them onto the ground and created a wall of stone.
"My dear boy, you don't think that mere stone wall could stop me, do you?" Armstrong said as he rushed in to crush the wall. When, he did, Jehovah had disappeared.
"Yo, muscle man!" Jehovah called. A large ball of electricity was heading towards Armstrong. Thankfully, he ducked and dodged it. Then, Armstrong slammed his fists into the ground. Suddenly, spikes began to head towards Ebiko.


----------



## Uchiha Ayumi (Mar 30, 2009)

Ebiko watched as they fought a little then spikes had started flying at her. She claps her hands and touches the ground creating a wall, the spikes hit the wall and smoke and dust went everywhere blocking their view of what happened to her. While the dust was still in the air, Ebiko clapped her hands again utilizing the circle on her hand and touched the wall, six different flew stone fists flew out of the wall towards Armstrong, all from different directions.


----------



## EPIC (Mar 30, 2009)

Armstrong ducked, dodging the fists and causing them to crash into the each other, while Jehovah rushed towards him readying to punch him. Armstrong blocked the punch with his own, and a flash of electricity erupted from the clash. Arcs of electricity flew everywhere as the two men continued to clash.


----------



## Uchiha Ayumi (Mar 31, 2009)

As the two men clashed , Ebiko sat back and thought, she was no good if she charged in. Ebiko clapped her hands and touched them to the ground, readying the ground for something. She clapped her hands once again and touched the wall creating a giant fist that again flew at Armstrong, the fist came from up above him.


----------



## EPIC (Apr 2, 2009)

Armstrong looked up and saw the incoming fist. He pushed Jehovah back and dodged the fist as it crashed in between the two. Jehovah utilized the moment and pushed the fist with his palm, turning it into a giant ball of electricity. Armstrong saw the incoming projectile and dodged it,"So, that's how he did it..." he said to himself,"Jehovah! Tell me, that technique is passed down through the generations of the Armstrong family. Explain to me how you've mastered it."
"I figured it out. You charge up your fist full of electrical charges and punch any item you can. By making contact with the object, you combine the charges of your fist with the charges that are adherent to the object's atoms, causing it to turn into a fllying ball of electricity. Of course, I would master it so easily cause I do something similar to it."
"Hmmm, intriguing... Well, I admit my loss to you, but Miss Ebiko, you have work to do..."


----------



## Uchiha Ayumi (Apr 3, 2009)

Ebiko stood up straight and put her hands in her pockets. "Is that so?" Ebiko clapped her hands again and pulled a sword out of the ground. She spun the sword around doing tricks with it before holding it in place and waiting for the giant of a man to attack first, trying not to smirk.


----------



## EPIC (Apr 3, 2009)

Jehovah sat down nearby to watch the fight,"This might be interesting..." he thought to himself. 
"Alright, Miss Ebiko," Armstrong called,"Let's rock!" Armstrong threw a rock into the air and punched it, the huge ball of electricity began to fly towards Ebiko.


----------



## Uchiha Ayumi (Apr 5, 2009)

Ebiko easly spun and stuck her sword into the ground and clapped her hands all at once. She placed her hands on the floor and a huge wall came out of the ground blocking the most of the attack. Again she clapped her hands this time touching the wall, spikes shooting out the other side towards Armstrong. Ebiko grabbed the sword and ran towards the other side wall running past the floor that she tweaked. Before the spikes even reached Armstrong Ebiko was already on the opposite side clapping her hands and touching the floor.


----------



## EPIC (Apr 6, 2009)

Armstrong punched the floor and creates spikes that began rushing towards Ebiko, blocking the spikes as well. But one of the spikes seemed to pass through, so Armstrong caught it and punched it back towards Ebiko.


----------



## Uchiha Ayumi (Apr 8, 2009)

Ebiko finished and looked up just in time as spikes were flying towards her. She rolled and jumped to the right, dodging the spikes. Ebiko rolled from the the jump and now was on her stomach. She noticed one last spike that was taking up the rear. It was coming right at her, Ebiko pushed up off the ground sending her in the air, over the spike. As it went under her time seemed to slow down. The spike grazed her hair. Ebiko may not have gotten hit, but her body was getting beat up. Ebiko slammed the ground after the spike passed. She ignored the pain and went and grabbed the sword again, she threw it at Armstrong. But it landed before him and stuck into the ground.


----------



## EPIC (Apr 10, 2009)

Armstrong was ready to dodge the sword until it hit the ground, he looked at Ebiko and realized that she was weakening. He grabbed the sword, walked towards, then stabbed it into the ground,"Tomorrow, we'll have stamina and endurance training..." he said, then he walked away. Jehovah stood up and walked towards Ebiko, then picked her up on his back,"You must be tired..."


----------



## Uchiha Ayumi (Apr 10, 2009)

Ebiko laughed as Armstrong walked towards her, they thought she was done. Even though she was tired it wasn't over. The ground under Armstrong started to shake then collapse, "Did you forget what I was doing the entire time....?" She breathed heavily as the ground all around Armstrong vanished. Jehovah walked towards her and picked her up, "Wait...."


----------



## EPIC (Apr 10, 2009)

"Trust me, Ebiko, you're done," Jehovah commented. Armstrong slammed his fists together then slammed the ground below him, Jehovah jumped up with Ebiko on his back and dodged the large arcs of electricity run across the ground. The floor that Ebiko destroyed was now put back together,"You see, Ebiko, he was prepared for anything you can come up with..."


----------



## Uchiha Ayumi (May 2, 2009)

Ebiko didn't know what happened since she passed out. But she thought it should of worked since all the ground under and within 15 feet of where he was was gone...All for the planing, even if it doesn't work or not, it's better to have a plan.


----------

